# Part of my collection



## Lutchie (Jul 23, 2011)

I currently live in Trinidad, however I'm moving to the GTA this year.

Here are some of my pets:


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I see nothing...


----------



## Lutchie (Jul 23, 2011)

just learnt how to upload.

Should see them now.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

yup, thanks!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Love the crosshatch, how big is he now?


----------

